# [gentoo] lecteur de disquette (resolu)

## titigafr

salut,

gentoo ne reconnait pas mon lecteur de disquette, que puis-je faire pour resoudre mon problème ??

Dans /dev je n'ai rien qui ressemble à "fd0" comme on le trouve dans la plupart des distrib's.

----------

## ghoti

Puisque tu utilises probablement devfs comme conseillé par la doc gentoo, le /dev/fd0 devrait apparaître automatiquement dès que tu "montes" une disquette.

A condition bien sûr que tu aies compilé le support des disquettes dans le noyau (section "block devices", en module ou en dur, au choix) !

Si c'est le "mount" qui ne fonctionne pas, il doit bien y avoir un message d'erreur ?

----------

## titigafr

J'utilise bien devfs,mais comment puis-je monter une disquette si une definition du point de montage ne se trouve pas dans la "fstab" ?

Il me semble que pour faire un "mount" il faut un periph (/dev/fd0 qui n'existe pas ) et un point de montage (/mnt/floppy par exemple)

tout en sachant que ni l'un ni l'autre ne se trouvent dans la "fstab"

----------

## knarf

Tout simplement quand tu mets une disquette dedans le /dev/fd0 se creer, est-ce que c'était bien cela que ghoti expliquait ?

----------

## ghoti

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Tout simplement quand tu mets une disquette dedans le /dev/fd0 se creer, est-ce que c'était bien cela que ghoti expliquait ?

 

C'est à peu-près ça ...  :Wink: 

En fait, ce n'est pas l'insertion d'une disquette mais l'invocation de /dev/fd0 par la commande "mount" qui est à l'origine de la création du fichier de périphérique par devfsd.

Une entrée dans fstab n'est nécessaire que si on veut pouvoir utiliser une syntaxe simplifiée du genre "mount /mnt/floppy" (il y a d'autres raisons : man mount ...)

L'entrée dans fstab n'est pas obligatoire mais dans ce cas, il faut en principe passer en root et la commande mount doit renseigner tous les paramètres, par exemple :

```
mount -t type_de_fs /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
```

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Généralement le fs se detecte automatiquement  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> Généralement le fs se detecte automatiquement 

 

Je pense que l'exemple de ghoti est didactique, au moins tu apprend avec la bonne methode apres tu a tout le temp de te rendre compte des raccourcis  :Wink: 

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   Généralement le fs se detecte automatiquement  
> 
> Je pense que l'exemple de ghoti est didactique, au moins tu apprend avec la bonne methode apres tu a tout le temp de te rendre compte des raccourcis 

 

Effectivement   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cylgalad

Hmm, chez moi j'ai /dev/fd0 & cie sans avoir à y mettre une disquette (ça existe encore ce truc-là ?  :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## ghoti

 *ThE_TemPLaR wrote:*   

> Généralement le fs se detecte automatiquement 

 

C'est vrai, mais dans certaines limites :

 *man mount wrote:*   

>               Le  type par défaut est iso9660.  Si aucune option -t n'est men-
> 
>               tionnée, ou si le type auto est précisé, la  recherche  de  type
> 
>               est  effectuée  sur le superbloc (minix, ext, ext2, xia, iso9660
> ...

 

En fait, le /proc/filesystems ne contient que les fs compilés en dur dans le noyau et ceux auxquels on a déjà fait appel par un "mount" précédent (en d'autres termes : quand le module du fs est chargé ...)

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Hmm, chez moi j'ai /dev/fd0 & cie sans avoir à y mettre une disquette (ça existe encore ce truc-là ?   )

 

Il n'y a pas besoin de disquette : il suffit qu'une tentative de mount sur /dev/fd0 ait eu lieu quelque part pour que le périphérique soit créé. C'est le cas par exemple si tu as une entrée dans fstab avec l'option "auto" : une tentative de montage aura lieu d'office lors de l'init.

Ou alors, tu n'utilises pas devfs mais le /dev "statique" avec ses milliers de périphériques  :Wink: 

----------

## titigafr

je confirme que j'utilise bien devfs , j'ai beau le mettre dans ma fstab ou essayer de monter a la main mais rien n'y fait je n'ai pas de /dev/fd0.

Je pense qu'il ya un moyen de le creer manuellement mais je ne sais comment faire !!

Merci de m'aider.

----------

## cylgalad

Est-ce que tu as un répertoire /dev/floppy/ ?

Si oui : 

```
ln -s /dev/floppy/0 /dev/fd0
```

Si non, essaye 

```
mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0
```

Mais ce n'est vraiment pas normal que tu n'ais pas de /dev/fd0, le problème peut se situer au niveau du noyau, vérifie qu'il y a bien le support du lecteur de disquette.

----------

## titigafr

merci cylgalad , la commande mknod a fonctionner et maintenant ça fonctionne

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Le lien crée avec mknod ne disparait pas lors du prochain reboot ?

T'as bien devfs en passant ?

----------

## theo

Hum question en passant, est t-il possible en passant de monter automatiquement tout peripherique ? Et si oui comment ?

ex: je rentre une disquette, un cdrom, une clef usb et automatiquement je peux y acceder dans /mnt/floppy, /mnt/cdrom etc...

----------

## knarf

Ne serait-ce pas supermount ?

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Pour l'insertion d'un CD-Rom, si tu veux que ça se fasse automatiquement :

automount

Pour l'activation d'un périphérique quand on scanne un dossier :

supermount

Fais gaffe, car supermount ça peut être très casse pied.

----------

## theo

Ok, c est bon j ai trouve ce qu il me faut AutoFs.

pour ceux que cela interesse http://www.subverted.net/wakka/wakka.php?wakka=GentooAutoFS

sur Gentoo Server Project(GSP pour les intimes  :Smile:  )

et cela marche plustot pas mal

----------

## yoyo

Attention, ce genre "d'outil" est à double tranchant.

En effet, le dossier se monte tout seul quand tu va dessus, mais il ne se démonte pas quand tu le quittes (enfin, il me semble ...).

Le problème (et pour revenir au titre du fil), c'est que lorsque que tu fais des opération sur disquette, elles ne sont pas forcément faites directement (cp ou autre ...) mais la file est "soldée" lors du "umount".

Résultat, tu va copier un fichier vers ta disquette. Tu prends ta disquette mais rien n'a été copié (si tu fais un "mv" alors là t'es bien dans la m****) mais tu ne le sais pas. Tu te déloggues et tu t'en vas ...

Le petit gars qui se loggue derrière toi, et ben il ne peux pas monter le lecteur de disquette (puisqu'il n'a pas été démonté), pire, il est même possible qu'il ne puisse pas forcer le "umount" (vu que c'est pas lui qui l'a monté).

Résultat bis, si tu es parti en vacances (et pour peut que tu sois l'admin), le lecteur de disquette est inutilisable jusqu'à ton retour ...

Et là, c'est pas cool du tout ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Des soluces :

 S'assurer que toutes les opérations sur les points de montage ont bien été effectuées et forcer le "umount"  lorsque tu te déloggues (et mettre un autocollant sur l'écran : "LAISSER LA DISQUETTE DANS LE LECTEUR JUSQU'AU RETOUR A L'ECRAN DE LOGIN").

 Forcer les opérations sur les points de montage à se faire immédiatement (ne pas les mettre à la file).

----------

## broly

slut !!

je connais la commande mknod mais qq1 peut il m'expliquer pourquoi mknod avec les options b 2 0 ??

----------

## theo

Salut yoyo,

La tu souleves un probleme interressant et maintenant que j y pense c est vrai que c est pas cool tout ca.

Bon y a moyen de forcer le demontage du repertoire quand on quitte le repertoire ?

(Par defaut c est au bout de 5 min d inactivite).

 *Quote:*   

> Forcer les opérations sur les points de montage à se faire immédiatement (ne pas les mettre à la file).

 

Comment gerer cela ?

Sinon d apres toi automount ou supermount sont des outils preferables ?

----------

## yuk159

J'ai teste automount ya pas longtemp et c'est plutot pas mal (jamais teste supermount).

Le peripherique se monte que tu veux acceder au point de montage et se demonte automatiquement apres un labs de temp que tu regle dans /etc/conf.d/autofs (il me semble)

----------

## yoyo

 *theo wrote:*   

> Bon y a moyen de forcer le demontage du repertoire quand on quitte le repertoire ?
> 
> (Par defaut c est au bout de 5 min d inactivite).
> 
>  *Quote:*   Forcer les opérations sur les points de montage à se faire immédiatement (ne pas les mettre à la file). 
> ...

 

Il doit y avoir une option à passer sur le cp (man cp), le mv etc.

En définissant des alias dans le ".bashrc", ça doit pouvoir être transparent pour l'utilisateur.

 *theo wrote:*   

> Sinon d apres toi automount ou supermount sont des outils preferables ?

 

Je crois que supermount est sujet à controverse : le périphérique est monté même si tu n'y accèdes pas (à la windows quoi). Ca pose des pb niveau sécurité et son fonctionnement est parfois aléatoire (enfin, c'était des bruits de couloir d'il y a quelques temps).

Par contre, j'ai du mal à voir la différence entre automount et autofs   :Embarassed:   mais je pense que le problème soulevé se retrouve sur ces deux "outils".

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai du mal à voir la différence entre automount et autofs

 

En faite je pense que automount designe les "modules" du noyau utilise par autofs ... enfin de ce que je viens de lire sur le lien donne par theo c'est ce que je comprend

[EDIT]

man automount :

 *Quote:*   

>  Linux / Unix Command: automount
> 
> Command Library
> 
> NAME
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

Exact, yuk159 (mais c'est normal, tu es un i33t   :Cool:   ).

Le support d'automount est nécessaire au fonctionnement de autofs.

Dans ce cas, quel est l'intérêt d'autofs quand on a automount ...

----------

## yuk159

[OFF]

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> (mais c'est normal, tu es un i33t   ).

 

Le dit pas au autres mais je crois que ca veut pas dire grand chose chuuuuuuuttttttt ....  :Wink: 

[/OFF]

Bon pour etre un peu plus serieux je pense que autofs est simplement le moyen de configurer automount (mais je peux me planter)

[EDIT]

man autofs (un extrait ce coup ci  :Wink: ):

 *Quote:*   

>  /etc/init.d/autofs - Control Script for automounter
> 
> 

 

----------

## ghoti

 *broly wrote:*   

> slut !!
> 
> je connais la commande mknod mais qq1 peut il m'expliquer pourquoi mknod avec les options b 2 0 ??

 

Tu as bien lu man mknod pas vrai ?

Alors, qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ?

----------

